# Caesar creek perch



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any yellow perch in the lake?


----------



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes there are, not that plentiful. We catch more and more every year. We caught 2, 10" perch last weekend. 
Not sure thereally are quantities large enough to target


----------



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for info


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

jason78 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any yellow perch in the lake?


 Yes I've caught a few, most are small and not in great number.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I've caught a few each year also. Don't understand why we don't catch more. Rocky fork has more perch there and I've caught good numbers of them down there.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Caught a perch yesterday at ceasar creek lake on live minnows was blown away when I realized what I caught.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I had no idea there are perch in the lake. Cool to know.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

kingofamberley said:


> I had no idea there are perch in the lake. Cool to know.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeap caught a few past few years at CC.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yes, there are perch in CC, As stated above, it’s hard to target/find a “school” of them...I can usually catch two or three perch every time I am out crappie fishing...jigs or minnows... biggest size perch I have caught from CC is a round 10” ... most have been 6-8”


----------

